

ROFLSCALE: a discussion of fibers vs threads based on a real IRC conversation - bascule
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=majbJoD6fzo

======
RiderOfGiraffes

      > This video contains content from Comcast Entertainment
      > Group, who has blocked it in your country on copyright
      > grounds.

------
davidw
Nothing there:

"This video contains content from Comcast Entertainment Group, who has blocked
it in your country on copyright grounds."

